

Ask HN: How to build a web app for a non-tech savvy client who wants to modify? - JacobIrwin

My client needs a site that can integrate eCommerce (Shopify), membership accounts&#x2F;privileges, and a YouTube-embed carousel&#x2F;slider. The client desires the ability to add&#x2F;delete&#x2F;modify sections after my development work on the project is completed (without any programming). Client needs, example: “I want to be able to add one, two, or three columns containing pictures, videos, text, on pages&#x2F;regions in the future.”<p>I already tried using WordPress Business Plan and it didn’t work out as there is not enough flexibility with plug-ins to achieve main goals. Self-hosted WordPress seems to be the next alternative; yet, this would almost definitely require programming for client to make changes in the future.<p>Are there any free&#x2F;open source recommendations? Or, paid recommendations? …this could be an existing platform or app, or a concept for development altogether (holistic; combination of technologies). Thanks HN
======
bigiain
Check out Concrete5 - I haven't used it for a few years, but it worked pretty
well for exactly that kind of use case for me a few years back.

~~~
JacobIrwin
This might be the ticket - thank you bigiain!

------
charliepark
I haven't used Squarespace
([http://www.squarespace.com/](http://www.squarespace.com/)) myself, and don't
know the platform well enough to know if it meets your client's needs, but it
sounds like what your client wants is pretty close to what Squarespace does.
Might be worth looking into.

~~~
JacobIrwin
Thanks for the recommendation charliepark, squarespace looks good... but
doesn't appear to support YouTube-embedded carousels nor membership
accounts/privileges.

------
throwawayuname
Have you heard of Spree ?
[https://github.com/spree/spree](https://github.com/spree/spree)

~~~
JacobIrwin
Spree is a complete open source e-commerce solution for Ruby on Rails.

